# Panasonic SA-TM61. No responden los botones y se acciona mecanismo del CD.



## Sr. Domo (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola!

Abrí mi estéreo SA-TM61 porque sonaba poco, pues con el tiempo como que fue perdiendo potencia, al grado que puedes hablar tranquilamente si el estéreo está al 100% y antes ni a la mitad de volumen uno tenía que gritar.

Bueno, pero ese no es el punto, el punto es que, descargué los capacitores de la fuente y desconecté la placa donde está el conector del auxiliar. 

Una vez arreglado esto, volví a conectar todo y lo conecto a la red; apenas lo conecto, unos dos segundos y enciende y comienza a funcionar el mecanismo del CD y saca la charola como si quisiera poner un disco pero no!, y también, ningún botón responde, únicamente el volumen responde, lo demás no. Enciende el display y las luces del panel pero no responde nada de nada...

Volví a desconectar todo, previo descargado de condensadores y eso, creyendo que era polvo o que estaban mal conectados los cables pero no.... volví a conectarlo a la red y sigue igual 

Qué podrá ser!? No tenía esa falla....

Y aprovechando la consulta de este modelo. Cuando lo abrí, el trafo principal estaba bien caliente, al grado de quemar, y eso que estaba en reposo...

Salu2! ...


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 2, 2014)

Ya probaste llevandolo a un técnico? 


Es broma jajajajajajajajaa
Como dijo Jack el destripador "vamos por partes"
 Primero fijate sí no tenés algún capacitor en corto y que estén los voltajes ok.
Postea resultados y seguimos.

Pd: subí alguna "imagen" para los que no tenemos celular con corredor de .pdf


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 2, 2014)

> Ya probaste llevandolo a un técnico?



Ni loco! Al ser reparado por terceros, mi pobre estéreo sufrirá donaciones involuntarias de sus partes buenas, de los cuales serán reemplazados por las partes del estéreo que encontraron en la basura! 



> Primero fijate sí no tenés algún capacitor en corto y que estén los voltajes ok.
> Postea resultados y seguimos.



Aún no los he checado, pero lo que puedo decir es que me puse a buscar las pistas de las entradas de audio que van directo al ampli, entonces, corté las pistas que saldrían del pre que tiene cerca y ahí conecté unos capacitores y resistencias para que no pase DC y de ahí hice un puente hasta su conector de entrada auxiliar, únicamente así tengo audio.... 

Haciendo esto, el micro no se entera y permite el encendido del ampli mientras se pone a jugar con la charola y el panel frontal como si nada excepto por los botones que no responden.

Ya probé reseteando el micro pero ni eso sirvió...

Y bueno, me salí un poco. Al menos los capacitores del ampli están OK porque tengo audio en los 6 canales. De los otros capacitores que andan por ahí, no sabría decirte de momento, pero al rato los checo.



> Pd: subí alguna "imagen" para los que no tenemos celular con corredor de .pdf



Ok.

Salu2!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Ni loco! Al ser reparado por terceros, mi pobre estéreo sufrirá donaciones involuntarias de sus partes buenas, de los cuales serán reemplazados por las partes del estéreo que encontraron en la basura!



Esto no te lo contó un marciano  


chequea la etapa de 5Volts, suena como que te equivocaste en los conectores y Pzzzzzz 

sobre todo el condensador 

saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 2, 2014)

> chequea la etapa de 5Volts



Ok.

Acabo de medir y me marca 4.90V y en todas las líneas de alimentación, excepto las del ampli y las de +/-9V, me marcan de a 100mV menos que el voltaje impreso. Si dice 3.5V me marca alrededor de 3.4.

Del lado de la fuente, donde dice SYS6V igual me marca 5.90V.



> suena como que te equivocaste en los conectores y Pzzzzzz



Lamento contradecirte, pero cuando lo abrí la primera vez para darle limpieza, antes de tocar los conectores les puse marcas iguales al cable y conector para que no me equivocara y sucediera esto.

Salu2!

Acabo de cambiar los condensadores de la etapa de 5V y sigue igual, y los capacitores originales estaban OK.


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 3, 2014)

Consulta Domo: seguro que no se te quebró alguna soldadura del control de los botones? Le llegan voltaje proveniente del control a los botones ?
Que integrado tiene? Por ahí es más fácil encontrar el datasheet del integrado que el manual de servicio y ver cuales son las condiciones para que trabaje.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 3, 2014)

Por las dudas si cambiaste capacitores electrolíticos, no habrás puesto alguno al revés??
La otra, si las conexiones son con cables del tipo flex, no se te habrás cortado o levantado la lamina de cobre que hace contacto con el conector hembra?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 3, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Consulta Domo: seguro que no se te quebró alguna soldadura del control de los botones? Le llegan voltaje proveniente del control a los botones ?
> Que integrado tiene? Por ahí es más fácil encontrar el datasheet del integrado que el manual de servicio y ver cuales son las condiciones para que trabaje.



Bueno, ahi si no he visto, puesto que, antes de consultar en el foro, había visto en otros foros y apuntaban al uC. Pero ya que lo mencionas, yo creo que veré la placa donde están los botones.

Entonces desmontaré la placa, reviso y les comento 



sergiot dijo:


> Por las dudas si cambiaste capacitores electrolíticos, no habrás puesto alguno al revés??
> La otra, si las conexiones son con cables del tipo flex, no se te habrás cortado o levantado la lamina de cobre que hace contacto con el conector hembra?



Los cambié cuando SSTC me sugirió chequear la etapa de 5V, los capacitores están OK, pero tampoco anduvo.

Sobre el flex, al parecer no, pero no está de más ver todos los conectores, igual, los checo y les comento 

Salu2!


----------



## sergiot (Sep 3, 2014)

Por las dudas, fíjate que en los flex puede suceder que la lamina de metal se despega del plástico y cuando lo enchufas nuevamente este se levanta y se sale, en el mejor de los casos, en otros me ha pasado que se corre de costado y se pone en corto con el contacto de al lado.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 3, 2014)

Los cables están OK, intenté levantarlos y ninguno se levantó.


----------



## Briantec (Jul 28, 2022)

Alguien tendrá o sabrá dónde descargar el diagrama de un modular Panasonic sa-tm61, no encuentro el diagrama de audio.


----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2022)

.


Pues *Dejame Googlear por ti* (haz click)​
.


----------

